# Mom decided to move her babies...



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Into her food dish!










The majority of them are I -THINK- siamese,(The mother is) maybe a white one thrown in, and there's one little black one, and one little one that looks like a broken tan, or a black fox. Not sure which, though. :O

And just for fun, here's a random picture of my brindle stud! :>
(No, he is NOT the father! Lol.)


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

They are too cute sitting in there. Your brindle is gorgeous!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment on the brindle! 
He has three brindle girlfriends, who have all had litters together. Right now, I have 3-4 broken marked fuzzies of all different colours!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

That's so sweet!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Totally in love with the brindle!!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

He is my most beautiful brindle! 
My females are all that blurry type of brindle. But he has really gorgeous stripes.


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Is he a satin brindle? Gorgeous looking coat, very ******. :love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, yeah, he's satin alright. I have a couple of those myself. Love 'em.


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

he kinda looks like a little tiger!

Far too cute


----------

